# Any tips on anchoring? And what do you use to manage the line?



## Kayak_Fishing (Oct 27, 2011)

Anyone have some tips on anchoring? The wind likes to push me around when I am adrift. I want to stay put!

I have ordered a new anchor (pictured). My 1.5lb claw anchor will only hold if there is no wind or got stuck once under a log. I had a hard time getting it out. Had to pedal in circles to get loose. I discovered this trick on youtube. http://youtu.be/2_lwJFQftak

I wanted to use about 2ft of chain on the anchor to keep me still. But sway comes into question. I may not moved downrange, but side to side? How many use a second anchor?


Thanks,
Rich-


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

I use a 3 or 5 pound neoprene coated dumbell tied to nylon line and wrap it on one of my cleats and through a d-ring attached either forward or aft depending on the wind. The claw style anchor can be very dangerous in a current on the water because it can get stuck on deadfall you can't see and pull you under. The dumbell's kind of bounce and are relatively cheap.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Here in OH, I use a 3lb neoprene dumbbell, as well. It always holds me well in lakes and surprisingly well on the Hocking River. I run my anchor line through a series of deck cleats to a large screw eye I installed at the bow. I can tie off the anchor line at the cockpit very easily. The trick with a light anchor is to have plenty of line out, maybe as much as a 3:1 ratio with line:depth of water. In weedy lakes I fish, get the weight into the weeds and you will go nowhere, no matter how much wind.

However, when I went to SC and fished the surf, I had to beef up my anchor. I bought a 5lb fluted (folding flutes) anchor and that held me great in the surf past the breakers. I would be hesitant to use it in moving water here because of snags, but in the sand it was great.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Ditto on the neoprene coated dumbell....I think mine is 5#.....bought it at wal-mart for $4.95 a couple of years ago......I have mine rigged on an "anchor trolley" that allows me to run it from one end of the boat to the other quite easliy....my boat is only 12' long though....I've seen guys w/longer boats run two trolleys from the center out to either end.....

Mike


----------



## Kayak_Fishing (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info, sounds like I will get a 5# dumbell from wally world as well.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd use something like a clam cleat for "tying off" the anchor line. Something that you can slip out quickly in a pinch.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Just as an extra tidbit, in moving water, I'd never want to be anchored from any point other than the bow. The great thing about a SOT kayak (one of many, but I'm biased ) is you can anchor from the bow, current points you upstream, but you can swing your legs side-saddle and comfortably fish. And Bubbagon nailed another thing, never have the line secured in a way it can't be undone in a hurry.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

I agree with Bubbagon and Cream. You have to be able to pop that line loose fast. I have mine on a standard cleat right beside me but I wrap the line in a fashion that lets me flip it loose fast.

Cream is also right about the SOT. I have a sit in so I move my anchor around. Probably get a SOT next time I get a kayak like a Coosa.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Check out this video and look at the anchor system. That's what you need.
The anchor realease has to be fast and offer no resistance. "Loosley" tied stuff around cleats become VERY tightly tied as soon as the anchor gets snagged.
Do yourself a favor, it's worth the small investment:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/user/Andyggehle#p/u/4/EhhplOg8i18"]Andyggehle&#39;s Channel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

MIKE*A said:


> Ditto on the neoprene coated dumbell....I think mine is 5#.....bought it at wal-mart for $4.95 a couple of years ago......I have mine rigged on an "anchor trolley" that allows me to run it from one end of the boat to the other quite easliy....my boat is only 12' long though....I've seen guys w/longer boats run two trolleys from the center out to either end.....
> 
> Mike



Got any pics of this out fit??


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Where did you get those pieces at Bubbagon? Store or special order?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

West Marine


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Aren't they out of business now or did they move?


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

YOu can get the cam cleat here. Expensive, but works well.

I just bought the same anchor (2.2#) as Kayak Fishing so hopefully it works well.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

West Marine on Sawmill. east side of street just south of 161.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

You can also use an inline clam cleat or V-cleat for a quick anchor release. Starting at $5. Check out the link:

http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...hanintel_google&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=448846

Happy Yakin'.............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I have an open V-cleat on one of my other yaks. They work, but you sometimes get the opposite problem...the line slips out of the cleat.
Not as problematic, but it can be if you're floating and don't realize that 10' of anchor line is hanging out and your anchor is dragging along....that can snag too.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> I have an open V-cleat on one of my other yaks. They work, but you sometimes get the opposite problem...the line slips out of the cleat.
> Not as problematic, but it can be if you're floating and don't realize that 10' of anchor line is hanging out and your anchor is dragging along....that can snag too.


You're using it all wrong Bubba, You've got to read the directions. Once that sucker is wedged in, it ain't movin' 'till you pull it out. I can make you a "How To" video.--Tim...........................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Kayak_Fishing (Oct 27, 2011)

Good info! I have not fished the river yet with my yak. I'm sticking to lakes for now since it is my first year. I purchased this reel for my anchor line management. The Bruce Claw came in, now need to find a floaty in case I need to ditch the anchor line for any reason. 

Since the line is spooled I can just toss it overboard and undo it from the anchor trolley carabineer.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow, how much line are you planning on having? 
Maybe consider a smaller diameter rope and just wrap 50' around a fish bouy?


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Don't be hasty, Bubba. The dude may need 1500 ft. of line. You know, just in case --Tim..................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL!
And I don't want Kayak_Fishing to think I'm nit picking. Everyone has their yak rigged differently. 
I've just learned that simplier and smaller is usually the way to go regarding kayaking accessories.


----------



## Kayak_Fishing (Oct 27, 2011)

I understand, simpler is better. I am in the process of refining. But when pulling in line I want it to go fast and drop anchor fast. I also don't want to mess with too much of the cold water since I plan on yaking this winter. I did put 100ft of line on in case I need to anchor in Ceasars Creek


----------

